# LF : Cetopsis / Blue Whale Catfish



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LF : Cetopsis / Blue Whale Catfish

Me and girlfriend had a good laugh when we ran into one of these guys online, never ever seen one before! Anyone know where I can find one?
(I'm guessing charles will be the first to reply)

http://www.scotcat.com/images/cetopsis_coecutiens4.jpg


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm..never seen one before. How big do these dudes get??


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a few before. They are not a good community fish. Will bite other fish, eat other fish, and unless you have a 6' or bigger tank, i would not recommand keeping them. They do better in school.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

omg... nevermind! Thanks charles!!


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

I read that they eat their way into fish and then start eating the fish from the inside ...


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> I had a few before. They are not a good community fish. Will bite other fish, eat other fish, and unless you have a 6' or bigger tank, i would not recommand keeping them. They do better in school.


Charles, get me some!!!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would expect some people to have one since the catfish king (charles) is on the forum! =)


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> Charles, get me some!!!!!


Richard, are you sure? They do eat big fish through and starting eating them from the inside. You cannot put much of anything in with them and they do require very stable water condition.

They are not expensive either...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

here is a video of mine


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Is it me... or does that sound awfully disgusting? no wonder no one wants em!


----------

